# sched_autogroup_enabled patch in kernel 3.0 ?

## E001754

All,

On November 16, 2010, everyone could read on Phoronix that a magic patch was to be set on kernel 2.6.37 to significantly increase the desktop responsivness.

The article is here : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=2

Meanwhile, as we are now on kernel 3.0.6, does this patch enabled by default in kernel ?

Is there any particular option to activate somewhere when configuring the kernel or was this patch so good that there is no option at all and it's enabled by default?

There is, among others, a topic on the forum (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-852922-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html), but I couldn't this simple answer in the posts.

Thanks for your answers.

----------

## Etal

Go to /usr/src/linux and run "make menuconfig". Press '/' and type in "SCHED_AUTOGROUP", and it will tell you whether it's enabled and where to find it  :Wink: 

----------

## E001754

Worked !

Thanks for that tip!

----------

